# Eircom/Vodafone-lost share certs



## millertime (8 Feb 2006)

One of the guys here at work still has the original shares from the flotation and gets the Vodafone dividends. He has lost the share certs. How best should he go about disposing of them and what is his net position at present?

Thanks


----------



## oll (8 Feb 2006)

*Re: Eircom/Vodafone shares*

go to [broken link removed] for info.
I'm in the same boat and just found this.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Feb 2006)

*Re: Eircom/Vodafone shares*

Contact the registrar. They'll get him to complete a letter of indemnity stating that the share certs have been lost and charge an administration fee (c. €70 I think) to issue new certs.


----------



## woods (8 Feb 2006)

*Re: Eircom/Vodafone shares*

Maybe he has not lost them but never had them. We bought through the bank and never received the certificates. Check to see how he bought his and if through the bank then he should talk to them.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Feb 2006)

*Re: Eircom/Vodafone shares*

True - perhaps the shares are held in a nominee account rather than in certificate form. Again the registrar should be able to help.


----------



## millertime (8 Feb 2006)

*Re: Eircom/Vodafone shares*

Any idea what his net position is after all this time? He thinks he bought £1000 worth


----------



## ClubMan (8 Feb 2006)

*Re: Eircom/Vodafone shares*

IR£1000 of _eircom _shares at _IPO _I presume you mean? If so then this thread is relevant.


----------



## millertime (9 Feb 2006)

*Re: Eircom/Vodafone shares*

Thanks for the info, finally , how best should he go about selling the whole job lot? any brokers on here?

Should he also have Eircom shares now also? He only gets correspondance from Vodafone which says he has 188 shares (between him and his wife). From the thread above a portion of his share went to Valentia who subsequently brought it private and then went public? Is he missing something?


----------



## ClubMan (9 Feb 2006)

*Re: Eircom/Vodafone shares*



			
				millertime said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info, finally , how best should he go about selling the whole job lot? any brokers on here?


 The _Vodafone/Computershare _low cost postal [broken link removed] for small shareholders would probably be the cheapest way to sell. 


> Should he also have Eircom shares now also?


 He should have surrendered these in order to obtain the _Valentia _takeover payment when they took over the company and all shareholders were forced to sell up as a majority voted to accept the deal. If he didn't then he never received this payment. I'm not sure if he can still claim it now.


----------



## millertime (9 Feb 2006)

*Re: Eircom/Vodafone shares*

Thanks Clubman. He didn't receive anything from the Valentia but he did vote to accept the takeover. Is there anything he can do?? I'm glad I didn't have the cash get involved in this debacle!!


----------



## ClubMan (9 Feb 2006)

*Re: Eircom/Vodafone shares*

Even if he hadn't voted for the sale at the time he was still entitled to the _Valentia _payment. It's not a case of only those who voted for it getting the payment. I'm not sure if _eircom _shareholders who never claimed their _Valentia _payment can do so now. If they can then they will need their share certs or nominee account details at the very least. Perhaps eircom Investor Relations can help although didn't it go private after the Valentia takeover and then refloat subsequently so I'm not sure who such shareholders should deal with (_Valentia _or the current incarnation of _eircom_...)?


----------



## millertime (10 Feb 2006)

*Re: Eircom/Vodafone shares*

Thanks Clubman.....Eircom put him onto Compushare who are sending him out acceptance forms for the eircom payment.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Feb 2006)

*Re: Eircom/Vodafone shares*

You mean the _Valentia _payment I presume? Good stuff. I wasn't sure if people who never claimed this had missed the boat altogether. Note that to claim this he will have to surrender his share certificates or nominee account. If he has mislaid the certs then he will probably have to fill in a letter of indemnity stating this and pay an administration fee (c. GBP£40 or more I think).


----------



## millertime (10 Feb 2006)

*Re: Eircom/Vodafone shares*

Apologies .....Valentia, by some miracle of random filing ( everything in a drawer) he found the original share certs. Will let you know how he gets on etc..


----------



## millertime (16 Feb 2006)

*Re: Eircom/Vodafone shares*

An update here, my colleague got the form to claim the Valentia monies which are being held in trust by Eircom.

Anyone have an idea how much Eircom is holding in trust for these former shareholders? I checked the last quarterly report in eircom investor relations but the figure doesn't seem to be disclosed. My guess is that Eircom are sitting on a serious pile of cash. Is there any kind of limitation for the claim????


----------



## ClubMan (16 Feb 2006)

Well, according to  from April 2002:


> =============
> I R E L A N D
> =============
> 
> ...


----------



## millertime (17 Feb 2006)

Amazing amount of money to be left sitting there


----------



## ClubMan (17 Feb 2006)

Probably lots of people still moaning about the so called "eircom rip-off" haven't even claimed the money that's due to them and that would mitigate their losses.


----------



## millertime (14 Mar 2006)

Sorry to be harping on about this but what is the best way to dispose of holdings of less than 100 Vodafone shares (originally received via Eircom)?


----------



## ClubMan (14 Mar 2006)

Er - did you bother reading what I posted earlier!


----------



## LauraG (11 Jul 2006)

So if u did receive the moneys from the Valencia takeover of Eircom, were u not also given shares in Vodafone? I thought say for example you invested 10K originally that u got approx 5-6K at the time of the Valentia takeover and shares in Vodafone worth 1-2K? If this is right, how do you find out if you have shares in vodafone? Back to  [broken link removed] and find something there i guess??????????

Or is it a case of once you got a payoff from Valentia that's it?

LauraG


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jul 2006)

I invested in _eircom _at _IPO_, received _Vodafone _shares as a result of the _Vodafone _takeover of _eircell[2000]_ and then money from _Valentia _as a result of their takeover of what remained of _eircom_. I'm sure that many original _eircom _shareholders are in the same boat.


----------



## CTRL (28 Jun 2007)

I have some shares in Vodafone administered via Computershare. I've misplaced my share certificate (it hasn't been stolen or anything...). Computershare told me the share certificate I should have is dated 31st July 2006. When I asked if I will receive another share certificate on 31st July 2007 to supercede the one from 31st July 2006 they just said if I don't have the 31st July 2006 one I must get it replaced (incurring an administrative charge). They won't say whether I'm due of course to receive another share certificate on 31st July 2007 to supercede the one I've misplaced. 

Am I?


----------



## z108 (28 Jun 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Probably lots of people still moaning about the so called "eircom rip-off" haven't even claimed the money that's due to them and that would mitigate their losses.



I'm completely mystified as to why I completely ignored all communications from Valencia yet I received the money from them for Eircon.

I got the money and I still have my original Eircon share certs too!


----------



## ClubMan (28 Jun 2007)

CTRL said:


> I have some shares in Vodafone administered via Computershare. I've misplaced my share certificate (it hasn't been stolen or anything...). Computershare told me the share certificate I should have is dated 31st July 2006.


Was July 2006 when they reissued shares after the capital repayment/restructuring?


> When I asked if I will receive another share certificate on 31st July 2007 to supercede the one from 31st July 2006 they just said if I don't have the 31st July 2006 one I must get it replaced (incurring an administrative charge).


Why would you get a new share cert this year to replace shares that you have lost?! 

If you lost share certs then you need to get the reissued by sending in a letter of indemnity/declaration of loss and the relevant admin fee.

I don't really understand the point of your query/complaint.


----------



## MrKeane (28 Jun 2007)

******answered on another thread*********


----------



## CTRL (28 Jun 2007)

My apologies, I'll try to elaborate.

I couldn't find a vodafone share cert when I was considering disposing of the shares. I didn't know whether the share cert was something which you got re-issued each year as a matter of course or whether you only received it once. Computershare's information to me was that the share cert I need at the moment if I want to dispose of the shares is dated July 2006 (even though I hold the shares since and because of Eircom). This led me to wonder if I will receive another share cert in July 2007 as a matter of course, thus meaning there is no need for me to pay the administration fee to have my misplaced share cert replaced. I could just wait for the one I would get in July 2007.

So do I infer correctly from your reply clubman that the share cert if something I should only receive once and once only? This would mean obviously I'll have to go through with paying the admin fee to have it replaced.

Then though the question remains why Computershare have told me that the Share Cert I need to dispose of my shares is dated July 2006, despite me holding the shares much longer than that?


----------



## ClubMan (28 Jun 2007)

CTRL said:


> I couldn't find a vodafone share cert when I was considering disposing of the shares. I didn't know whether the share cert was something which you got re-issued each year as a matter of course or whether you only received it once.


It's not reissued (unless you apply for this). You get it once and you need to hold onto it in a safe place.


> Computershare's information to me was that the share cert I need at the moment if I want to dispose of the shares is dated July 2006 (even though I hold the shares since and because of Eircom). This led me to wonder if I will receive another share cert in July 2007 as a matter of course, thus meaning there is no need for me to pay the administration fee to have my misplaced share cert replaced. I could just wait for the one I would get in July 2007.


 OK - July 2006 must have been when they issued replacement share certs after the capital repayment/restructuring so what they were saying is that the older share certs are now worthless and you need the newer ones.


> So do I infer correctly from your reply clubman that the share cert if something I should only receive once and once only? This would mean obviously I'll have to go through with paying the admin fee to have it replaced.


 Yes - assuming that your shareholding was held in certificate form and not in a nominee account (you need to check this) then you need the share certs and if they are mislaid you need to contact the registrar to get them reissued.


> Then though the question remains why Computershare have told me that the Share Cert I need to dispose of my shares is dated July 2006, despite me holding the shares much longer than that?


 Because the pre July 2006 share certs are worthless having been superceded/replaced by newer ones reflecting the new capitalisation of the company.


----------



## CTRL (28 Jun 2007)

Clubman,

Much appreciated. Thank you for your time.

If I may venture one more question, how do I best ascertain whether my shareholding is in certificates or a nominee account?


----------



## ClubMan (28 Jun 2007)

Periodic mailings (e.g. dividend payment notification) may state which form your shareholding is in - I can't remember. Otherwise go to _ComputerShare_ (_UK_ site) and login using your _SRN _(_Shareholder Reference Number_) and any other details it asks for and I think that tells you whether you should have certs or a nominee account.


----------



## iamarknie (19 Feb 2008)

I am trying to figure out how much I recieved for the sale of Eircom to Valentia. I bought 5000 originally of Eircom - how much of that was recovered from resending sjares to Valentia (after the sale of the Eircell biusiness to Vodafone).
I would appreciate any help on this one 
Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (19 Feb 2008)

Did you read the key topic post linked earlier in the thread?


----------



## iamarknie (20 Feb 2008)

To which post are you referring? I am trying to find out the payment I recieved from Ericell (cannot find a record). I recently sold My Vodafone (Eircom) shares and I want to now offset losses from my Eircom investments against other shares I recently sold to calculate tax returns


----------



## ClubMan (20 Feb 2008)

This one:

CGT losses on eircom shares

It should contain sufficient info to work out what you are looking for. It may be convoluted though.


----------



## dubinamerica (15 Oct 2008)

I hate to drag up this topic after it's been done to death but i just recently started looking at this to comply with some ethics stuff in work.. 
I basically need to tell them how many shares I own (and if I have share certs or in an account etc).. was outof the country during the whole valentia offering thing so not quite sure what I have now!

I do have an Eircom share cert showing that I purchased 195 shares at 3.07IEP .. I don't have any correspondence re Valentia but this may have been sent to an incorrect address and never reached me.. I have dividend cheques from vodafone but no share cert.. 

According to that I own 95 shares of vodafone.. does this seem right based on the split ? Also - should i have received money re: valentia? Anyone know if I can still do that now ? Also, is it possilbe that a share cert for vodafone was never sent ?


----------



## prue (5 May 2014)

*eircom share*

hi, i have followed your thread and just want to say thanks for all the tips and info.  i live in the middle east and haven't been following the eircom shares for years  . i bought shares when i was home on hols in 1999 when all the fuss was going on. anyway, due to being away i haven't kept up with it. probably logged into compushare site twice over the years.
i think i have a nominee account as i don't ever remember seeing a share cert. after everything went sort of sour i just thought i'd hang on to them and maybe someday they would be worth something. i recieved share reports and cheques in the early days of vodafone. have a lot of catch up to do. if i can get into my compushare account will that tell me all the monies i am owed over the years?


----------

